# Larry Brown To Be Bought Out?



## U Reach I Teach (Nov 11, 2004)

*Larry Brown's dream job with the New York Knicks could end after only one season.

Madison Square Garden chairman James Dolan, who's upset over Brown's record and the coach's public criticism of his players, is considering buying out the final four years of the coach's contract, the New York Daily News reported in Sunday's editions.

The buyout is worth at least $40 million, the newspaper reported.

The Knicks declined to comment.
*
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2444469

Good.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

New York Daily News article


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/63701.htm



> May 14, 2006 -- HOOP DU JOUR AMONG the "celebrities" who ambled over to Lincoln Center to watch David Blaine immerse himself in a water bubble was Isiah Thomas. If anybody can appreciate someone who stands around the West Side doing nothing, it's the Knicks president.
> Then again, should information from a high-level team source prove precise, I'll be forced to wolf those words.
> 
> According to that Knicks hearing aide, Thomas suddenly has a plan; who cares if it's borrowed from his bosses? From what I'm told, Cablevision boss James Dolan and Garden President Steve Mills are endorsing the buyout of Larry Brown's remaining $44 million, four-year obligation, and strongly urging Thomas to take over as head coach, a position he held for three years with the Pacers.
> ...



http://www.nydailynews.com/front/story/417653p-352779c.html




> Garden chairman James Dolan apparently has started the process of ending Larry Brown's dream job after one season.
> 
> According to sources, Dolan, upset over Brown's record and the coach's public criticism of his players, is considering buying out the final four years of Brown's contract, worth at least $40 million.
> 
> ...


i was still leaning to have brown back just to see if he could build back the team he tore down , but i'm not too upset at the thought of thomas coaching this team.

i always thought he was a good coach, despite the consensus.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I need to really consider getting a job with the Knicks, the way they just throw around money and wave it like they just don't care. Dolan should also consider giving Zeke a buy out, and NO I don't want him taking over our head coaching duties, jeez. Why won't they let this nut job go away? As for LB, he has to get *some* of the blame for the record, I thought he did a horrific job this season as the head coach. Anyone interested in Eddie Jordan or Adeleman?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> I need to really consider getting a job with the Knicks, the way they just throw around money and wave it like they just don't care. Dolan should also consider giving Zeke a buy out, and NO I don't want him taking over our head coaching duties, jeez. Why won't they let this nut job go away? As for LB, he has to get *some* of the blame for the record, I thought he did a horrific job this season as the head coach. Anyone interested in Eddie Jordan or Adeleman?


adelman and jordan rely on passing game type offenses, i dunno if you really want that with a team that just led the league in turnovers.

if i had to look past IT i seriously would give herb williams (whom i remember a big hub bub about not being passed over next time when brown was hired) or bill cartwright a try at it.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> adelman and jordan rely on passing game type offenses, i dunno if you really want that with a team that just led the league in turnovers.
> 
> *if i had to look past IT i seriously would give herb williams * (whom i remember a big hub bub about not being passed over next time when brown was hired) or bill cartwright a try at it.


Herb is the last guy you want coaching this squad....


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

In my opinion this is less about the Knicks organization and more about Larry Brown's nomadic nature. I believe this was his plan when he saw that the team was no good, thus making him have no desire to make the team better. Brown wanted out as quickly as possible and he got his wish while walking away with 40 million dollars. Brown is one of the biggest con artists in sports history and no team should make a run at him.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

truth said:


> Herb is the last guy you want coaching this squad....


the last guy is reportedly being bought out.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

WOW

Kitty summed it up best.


The knicks toss around money and then don't give their investments time.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

ralaw said:


> In my opinion this is less about the Knicks organization and more about Larry Brown's nomadic nature. I believe this was his plan when he saw that the team was no good, thus making him have no desire to make the team better. Brown wanted out as quickly as possible and he got his wish while walking away with 40 million dollars. Brown is one of the biggest con artists in sports history and no team should make a run at him.



Once Billy King trades Allen Iverson, he'll hire Lary Brown :rotf:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

This is just going nowhere. Just give Zeke the job of coach and get it over with. If he fails we start anew and if he actually does well that will be great.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> This is just going nowhere. Just give Zeke the job of coach and get it over with. If he fails we start anew and if he actually does well that will be great.


Bingo!!!!!!!!!!!! Zeke assembled this group,its his vision,now finish the job..And if he cant,start fresh


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> the last guy is reportedly being bought out.



LOL..how true...lets not forget Carlisimo


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> This is just going nowhere. Just give Zeke the job of coach and get it over with. If he fails we start anew and if he actually does well that will be great.


The last time Zeke "finished" a job they went bankrupt.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> *i'm not too upset at the thought of thomas coaching this team.* i always thought he was a good coach, despite the consensus.


You should be. Pacers fan here who knows first-hand how crummy Zeke is on the bench. From 1998-2000, we went as far as the Eastern Conference Finals. Same thing happened in 2004. But those three years in between? Not so much. 

Larry Bird
1998: 58-24 -- 2nd, Central Division, Lost East Conf Finals
1999: 33-17 -- 1st, Central Division, Lost East Conf Finals
2000: 56-26 -- 1st, Central Division, Lost NBA Finals

Isiah Thomas
2001: 41-41 -- 4th, Central Division, Lost East Conf 1st Rd
2002: 42-40 -- 3rd, Central Division	, Lost East Conf 1st Rd
2003: 48-34 -- 2nd, Central Division, Lost East Conf 1st Rd

Rick Carlisle
2004: 61-21 -- 1st, Central Division, Lost East Conf Finals


Isiah was terrible. His talent, while not quite as good as the '98 or 2000 squad, was comparable and should have at least been better than the records we finished with and was surely good enough to get out of the first round. The only positive I can see for you guys in Isiah coaching is that maybe that will convince Dolan to bring in a new GM that can then fire Isiah.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

if memory serves me his team was clearly inferior after bird was the coach.

smits retired when bird left., IT got nothing for him.

as was mark jackson derrick mckey and chris mullin.

the team zeke had was young , dale davis was traded for j.oneal, a steal talentwise , but vets know how to win and the only seasoned vet was really reggie miller. the teams best players outside of miller weren't ready al harrington j.oneal jalen rose austin chroshere jon bender and jeff foster basically the core until they traded the oldest guy in this group (jrose ) for artest and miller was about 23 years old.

after a few years they were seasoned and a really good team , and under IT they won more each year.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/nba/features/2000/si_preview/pacers/

the preview that year had the pacers finishing 8th...which is where i believed they did. it was clearly not the same team that went to the finals the season before.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If it'd read that IT was being bought out it'd be different...


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Kitty said:


> The last time Zeke "finished" a job they went bankrupt.


Kitty,thats fine by me...Then once and for all we will be free from the stench of Zeke


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

but it says on espn that thomas is set to coach this team. streuth, what's going to happen with zeke at the controls


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> the last guy is reportedly being bought out.


The "last guy" is your current GM. 

Uh oh.. 

The Knicks are as screwed as Portland is, and we're damn screwed.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

knicksfan89 said:


> but it says on espn that thomas is set to coach this team. streuth, what's going to happen with zeke at the controls


i was trying to say,if Thomas coaches the kncks and fails,he will be gone once and for all..

I personally think the knicks make the playoffs if Zeke coaches


----------

